# first giant bike- propel advanced 1



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been thinking about adding an aero/stiff bike to my garage.
I had test ridden the ridley noah rs, the specialized venge ultegra and this morning I test rode a 2015 propel advanced1. I was quite surprised that I actually liked the propel better than the noah or the venge and yet it was so much cheaper... seems like giant gives you the most bike for the money.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

That's what they are known for and the fact they own their own manufacturing. I do know they make the trek, colnago, Scott frames and others.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

2015 propel advanced 1


----------



## jazid (Jul 31, 2012)

obed said:


> 2015 propel advanced 1


Lovely looking bike.

Having owned it for a while longer, how have you found it so far?

I see you are riding a large. How tall are you out of interest?

How do you find the Giant PA-2 wheels? Are they flexy/heavy? Are the brakes giving you confidence?

Ta


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I really have not ridden the bike much, the weather and work has not co-operated with me in that regard. This bike is to be used as my "office" bike. My son and I do a short lunch time ride every day at lunch, at least every day that our schedule allows.... since I got this bike of the 14 days in the office I have only been able to ride it 5 days. I actually have less than 50 miles on the bike
The bike is a medium large. I probably could have ridden either the medium or the medium large, but I felt more comfortable on the ML. All of my other bikes are either a 58 or 56.
The brakes have not been an issue at all, I am not a fast rider and do not really push the bike as some might. I tend to doubt my handling skills, not the bike. I limit myself to speeds that I am comfortable with at my skill level, so even on what passes for down hill in the mostly flat lands here, I modulate the brakes and pretty much stay below 28 mph...
The stock wheels are more than adequate for my skill level and use of the bike, but I do have a set of Enve 6.7 wheels to swap out if the itch to "do better" were to strike me once I get a bit more familiar with the bike.


----------

